

Weinre - Debug Mobile Websites from your Desktop - daleharvey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaAI29UkVCc

======
pmuellr
some links:

downloads - <https://github.com/pmuellr/weinre/downloads>

doc - <http://pmuellr.github.com/weinre/>

------
slobirdrop
This and phonegap — up, up and away!

